# Adding/merging instruments!!!



## Leandro Gardini (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry for the simple question, I´m new to Finale...how can I add or merge new intruments to the score???


----------



## IvanP (Dec 13, 2006)

Click the staff tool (the one with the G clef), then go to the staff tool menu and It should let you add some instruments...(add staff w/ or without wizard) 

Best,

Iván


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Ivan...it´s simple as it should be :wink: ...do you know if it´s possible to merge two instruments...I mean, I have 5 horns but I want to merge them in a grande staff...is it possible???


----------



## IvanP (Dec 13, 2006)

Np, Leo 

Yes, it's possible, though I haven't really tried it, it's somewhere on the plugins...either the TG tools (implode or something like that) or in the usual plug ins folder...you should look for an implode or merge instruments option...I'll try to look out too a bit later


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks Ivan...it´s the first time I´m working with it and I think it´s been easy, but what happened is that there are so many features that I don´t know how start, even with the manual :wink: !!!
Maybe I´l be back soon  !!!


----------

